# IAPLC 2009 video



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2009)

Not the best quality video with the jaunty transistions but there's some nice 'scapes.



I've spotted a couple of UKAPS members' tank on there too...  

Can anyone spot them and name the members?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Oct 2009)

Nice one G.
Is that an official video or home made? Mine wasn't up there, lol. Must be really poo.
Some cracking scapes though.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/NARastaman/ ... 4058312034

here's some good images.


----------



## samc (22 Oct 2009)

cool video george  

lots of inspiration there really makes me think

i look foward to seeing them in high qualtiy photos.


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

George

Excellent video, see you what you mean about transitions! Madness!

So when will the high Res pic's be released?

Its good to see a few tanks i recognise! Come on UKAPS!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> So when will the high Res pic's be released?



ive just posted some


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry missed that!   

Wicked Mark, some nice tanks on there!


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Oct 2009)

Mark, thanks for the link. This is cool.   

For a longer list see this collection:
http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2009/1 ... test-2009/

But Mark's link has a little higher res images

cheers


----------



## myboyshay (22 Oct 2009)

Most of them scapes are amazing....green neons are popular this year and that's what I've just decided to stock with (lovely fish)

Inspiring stuff I want a new tank  

Mark


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Most of them scapes are amazing....green neons are popular this year and that's what I've just decided to stock with (lovely fish)
> 
> Inspiring stuff I want a new tank
> 
> Mark




Mark

Just got one.............watch this space new scape is coming soon!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Oct 2009)

Sweet... I spotted two members tanks for sure.  A third I was not sure if it was a UKAPS tank or one similar.  Aaron's tank was the only one I could put a name too though.

UKAPS baby


----------



## andyh (23 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not the best quality video with the jaunty transistions but there's some nice 'scapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I reckon the tank at 2.12-2.13sec is James Marshall's tank as featured in Nov PFK? Do i win a prize?  

maybe James could confirm. :?:


----------



## George Farmer (23 Oct 2009)

There's three UKAPS members' tanks - planter, James Marshall and Aaron North.  Well done, guys!


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's three UKAPS members' tanks - planter, James Marshall and Aaron North.  Well done, guys!



and of course yours  

there is also Radek's.

Thanks.


----------

